# Henry Freeman Lifeboatman



## Landi

Reading the recent posts about the history of pulling lifeboats, here's a link to a photo of a drawing of Henry Freeman, a Whitby lifeboat Coxswain, it is drawn in colour pencil on velour paper by my wife Sue, and was recently presented to our local lifeboat station.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...64/title/henry-freeman-2c-lifeboatman/cat/533


----------

